# Glenfeild Sewage Farm?



## stellauk (Jan 6, 2008)

hey this is a place in glenfeild leicester i think its intresting it is an abondoned water factory i have been there many times


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: hi this is another place i have been to*

flash earth link?

any pics from the site?


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: hi this is another place i have been to*

Water Factory? 

Looks more like a sewage farm to me.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: hi this is another place i have been to*



Reaperman said:


> Water Factory?
> 
> Looks more like a sewage farm to me.



Sewage Farm -do you think the stuff they grow is organic?!! 

Lb

P.s. -Happy New Year Reaps


----------



## stellauk (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: hi this is another place i have been to*

yeah i think it is a sewage works but it doesnt stink and i have not took pictures there i have just been there many times


----------



## RobM (Jan 8, 2008)

Have to agree with the rest, it does look like a sewage water treatment plant. I am surprised I haven't found it as I live in GLenfield


----------



## King Al (Jan 8, 2008)

I wonder if there is any accsess to any old tunnels or drains from there- as long as it is shut down! don't fancy getting in to ageing raw sewage


----------



## stellauk (Jan 8, 2008)

lol it doesnt smell and if you go round kirby road you will come to it


----------

